# New All-In-One Cubing App for Android



## phaqlow (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi fellow cubers/puzzle solvers,

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qbix.cubecompanion&hl=en

I have recently created a new cubing app for Android that contains a wide variety of tools for speedcubers and also new cubers. Here is a list of some of the features:

Timer (including clutter-free landscape timing mode)
Timer Features(+2 penalty and inspection time features)
Multi-step Timer mode for timing different sections in your solving method
Basic Statistics
Comprehensive Statistics
Advanced methods algorithms bank
Multiple Puzzles Support
Easy solve times management
Beginners tutorial for 3 x 3
Customizable settings

I posted the same app on r/Cubers a while ago and you can see the discussions in this thread: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/3c3qys/new_cubing_app_for_android/

I have promised that I will do my best to listen to as many feature requests as I can.

I hope you like the app and thanks for checking it out.

Happy Cubing.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll try it out for sure. Something I've wanted for a while is a way to race your friends with some sort of split screen mode. Maybe even some type of count down to tell the users when to start, so you get an idea of who finishes first before looking at times.


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, that's a really good idea. I'll try to add that in. Thanks


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 13, 2015)

phaqlow said:


> I have promised that I will do my best to listen to as many feature requests as I can.



Random-state scrambles. ;-)

(If you're not using random-state scrambles in a timer app in 2015, you're failing at one of the two important features.)


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, I totally agree. I just have random scrambles in there while I try to figure out how to implement it.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 13, 2015)

Add a metronome. 
Also, but this is alot of work, add more algorithm sets (maybe implement from algdb.net?)
Make customizable puzzle sessions. What if I wanna do 2bld?


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 13, 2015)

That is an interesting suggestion and I like it. I'll make sure I include it. Thanks

Also, I'm currently in the works of adding algorithm sets. I'll just keep updating them incrementally but I expect it to happen over a longer period of time


----------



## nvpendsey (Jul 13, 2015)

The interface should be simplified and switching puzzles should be much more simpler.And please , MORE ALGORITHMS.(I know that this a app that is not even one week old, but it soon will be very popular. ) )


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah, I've received a lot of suggestions about adding more algorithms. I'm currently working on it and will probably keep adding more sets over the weeks/months. It'll be a long process but I'll keep updating the app once I have a significant amount of new algs in.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi phaqlow,

This is a really nice app! I like the clean interface, but like others have said, it needs more algorithms. Will you be adding algorithms for puzzles besides 3x3?

Thank you!
-DTCuber


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes. I will try to add as many algorithms as I can. Basically, I'm just going to keep adding algorithms. I don't know too much about algorithm sets for puzzles other than the 3x3 so if you could give me some names like F2L, OLL, PLL, CLL, ELL, COLL, stuff like that for any puzzle then I'll add them in as soon as I can.

I'm glad you like that app.


----------



## josh42732 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey you should add a MBLD feature to where you can put in how many you are doing, or say like a 4x4 equivalent or 6x6 equivalent. Then it generates that many scrambles, then has a timer where you have the option of timing memo, and the cubes. I have always wanted to have a handy MBLD timer that could do this. Thank you and the app is awesome!


----------



## United Thought (Jul 13, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> I'll try it out for sure. Something I've wanted for a while is a way to race your friends with some sort of split screen mode. Maybe even some type of count down to tell the users when to start, so you get an idea of who finishes first before looking at times.



There is already an app with those features available for free on Google Play. I think it's called something generic like 'Cube Timer' iirc.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 13, 2015)

United Thought said:


> There is already an app with those features available for free on Google Play. I think it's called something generic like 'Cube Timer' iirc.



Thanks I found it, for others.


----------



## nvpendsey (Jul 14, 2015)

I reliased that the scrambles are quite easy even when compared to hand scrambles.Please fix that.


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes, I've been working on adding Random State Scrambles into the app. The update should be up in a few days.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 15, 2015)

Very nice app. I'm not a fan of the yellow scramble text on a green background, but I had no problems with the rest of the app.

Here are some feature requests you to consider


Option to add multiple custom puzzles
 Export times. e.g. to a csv file.
 View scrambles for previous solves
 DNF a solve
 Manual entry, e.g. for use with a stackmat timer.


----------



## nvpendsey (Jul 15, 2015)

There is one more problem, in portrait mode sometimes the '(inverse)(eg. F',u') symbol or the 2 (eg. u2 ) is show in the next line confusing the scrambler.please fix that


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi. I'm glad you like the app. Thank you for your suggestions. I do like some of them. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## nvpendsey (Jul 17, 2015)

Can you please add an option for resetting the puzzle after an app restart.That is switch to 4x4 ,do some solves ,close the app, come back later,app starts in 3x3 mode (not 4x4).


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi nvpendsey,

Although I could add that feature, I feel that there would be some people who would prefer the option of sticking with the same puzzle. If I made it a setting, it would just make the app feel too cluttered with too many settings to choose from.

However, if you still think that it should be an option then please let me know and I'll definitely consider it. Thanks


----------



## natezach728 (Jul 17, 2015)

This app sounds great, but im on iOS  Do you think you will ever make an iPhone version?


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi natezach,

Unfortunately, for developing iOS apps you need to have a Mac (which I have no intention of buying $$$). However, I may change my mind in the coming weeks / months when I'm back at Uni if I have access to a Mac computer. So I hope I will but I'm not sure


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi AlphaSheep, I have updated the app. In the new version, I have added:

View scrambles for previous solves
DNF a solve
Manual entry, e.g. for use with a stackmat timer

Hope it is what you had in mind.


----------



## United Thought (Jul 19, 2015)

phaqlow said:


> Hi natezach,
> Mac (which I have no intention of buying $$$)



Try madbid.com.
It is 100% lejit and legal. Someone once bought a Mac for ~£300 down from £1500.
The reason they can sell goods so cheaply is because they obtain their stock from warehouse clearances, overstock surplus and wholesale buyouts.


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I've made multiple changes to the app to include features that I received a lot of suggestions for. Thank you for all the support.
Again, here is the link to the app:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.qbix.cubecompanion&hl=en


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 26, 2015)

The app has been updated with a new Exponential Moving Average (see thread here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/3ekk69/exponential_weighted_average/) as well as minor bug fixes


----------



## nvpendsey (Jul 28, 2015)

Can you add a multi algorithm indicator. Something that will show you that there are multiple algorithms for each case. I know that you can change the algorithm by touching on it.And please don't tell me that I am the only one who found this.Also is anyone facing ssl or cipher mismatch error with chrome.?


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 28, 2015)

nice OLL picker


----------



## phaqlow (Jul 28, 2015)

nvpendsey said:


> Something that will show you that there are multiple algorithms for each case



Yes that's a good idea. I was thinking maybe an indicator to the right showing the number of alt algs for that case.



kirtpro said:


> nice OLL picker



Thank you


----------

